# Discount Marine Parts and Accessories



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Thinking about taking advantage of my accounts with most part suppliers in this part of the country. I can have almost anything from these suppliers in 48 hours.
call me at 850 554 6172 for priceing and availability.. Steering,fuel,pumps, electrical, water sports,props,trailers,saftey and much more...


----------

